# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  اللي تبا تطبع جدول الأعمال اليومية حق رمضان تحدر، جدول مرتب وسهل

## Happy_Me

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أول شي حبيت أشكر الاخت صوت الشعب، لأني خذت الفكرة من موضوعها، يزاها الله خير إن شاء الله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327



راح أعرضلكم جدول أعمال يومية حق رمضان إن شاء الله

الجدول بحجم صفحة الوورد عشان جي بتجوفونه مفصول عن بعض

جدول للبنات








========================









========================









========================


يتبع إن شاء الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## Happy_Me

جدول للأولاد








========================









========================









========================


يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## Happy_Me

*معلومات من موقع إسلام ويب تخص الجدول*


*قيام الليل*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
ومن الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك ما رواه مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان شهر الله المحرم، وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل.
والله أعلم


*صلاة الشفع والوتر*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فصلاة الشفع والوتر هي الثلاث ركعات التي يوتر بها الإنسان صلاته بالليل، ونية الوتر تكون قبيل تكبيرة الإحرام، ويستصحب النية إلى نهاية التكبيرة، ويندب أن يقرأ الفاتحة وسورة الأعلى في الركعة الأولى، وفي الثانية الفاتحة وسورة الكافرون ثم يسلم، وهذه هي التي تسمى الشفع، والوتر ركعة واحدة يقرأ فيها بسورة الفاتحة والإخلاص ثم يركع، والدليل على ذلك ما رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوتر بسبح اسم ربك الأعلى وقل يا أيها الكافرون وقل هو الله أحد.
وإذا أراد المصلي أن يصلي هذه الركعات الثلاث متصلة فله ذلك، لكن لا يقعد فيها للتشهد الأوسط حتى لا تشبه صلاة المغرب، وإنما يقعد فيها قعودا واحدا وهو للتشهد الأخير.
وله أن يوتر بخمس أو سبع أو تسع أو إحدى عشرة لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الوتر حق على كل مسلم، من أحب أن يوتر بخمس فليفعل، ومن أحب أن يوتر بثلاث فليفعل، ومن أحب أن يوتر بواحدة فليفعل. رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجة وابن حبان وصححه.
والله أعلم


*السنن الرواتب وفضلها*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
السنن الرواتب المؤكدة عليها هي اثنتا عشرة ركعة: أربع قبل الظهر (تصلى ركعتين ركعتين)، وركعتان بعدها، وركعتان بعد المغرب، وركعتان بعد العشاء، وركعتان قبل الفجر.
عن أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من صلى اثنتي عشرة ركعة في يوم وليلة بني له بهن بيت في الجنة" رواه مسلم.
والله أعلم


*فضل من صلى الفجر جماعة وقعد يذكر الله، وهل تُشْرَك المرأة في ذلك*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فقد ثبت في سنن الترمذي بإسناد صحيح عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من صلى الفجر في جماعة، ثم قعد يذكر الله تعالى حتى تطلع الشمس، ثم صلى ركعتين، كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة .
فهذا ما ورد في فضل صلاة الفجر في الجماعة ثم الجلوس إلى شروق الشمس وصلاة ركعتين.
وظاهر هذا الحديث العموم لكل من صلى الصبح في جماعة وجلس الجلوس المذكور ثم صلى الركعتين. 
ولا شك أن المرأة إذا فعلت ذلك في بيتها سيكون لها الأجر العظيم، وليس معنا من الدليل ما يدل على أن لها أجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة؛ إلا أننا نرجو لها ذلك من الله ما دامت قد جلست في مكان صلاتها ذاكرة الله، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صرح بأن صلاتها في بيتها خير لها من صلاتها في المسجد.
والله أعلم. 


*صلاة الضحى...فضلها..ركعاتها..ووقتها*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فصلاة الضحى مستحبة، لما رواه مسلم عن أبي ذر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "يصبح على كل سلامى من أحدكم صدقة، فكل تسبيحة صدقة، وكل تحميدة صدقة، وكل تهليلة صدقة، وكل تكبيرة صدقة، وأمر بالمعروف صدقة، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة، ويجزئ من ذلك ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى". 
فأقلها ركعتان لهذا الحديث، وأكثرها ثمان، لما في الصحيحين عن أم هانئ رضي الله عنها (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل بيتها يوم فتح مكة وصلى ثماني ركعات، فلم أر صلاة قط أخف منها؛ غير أنه يتم الركوع والسجود).
وإذا صلاها أكثر من ركعتين، فالأفضل له أن يسلم من كل ركعتين، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى". رواه أحمد وأصحاب السنن. 
ووقت أدائها يبدأ من ارتفاع الشمس قيد رمح إلى أن يقوم قائم الظهيرة وقت الزوال. 
والله أعلم. 


*سورة الملك تنجي من عذاب القبر*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن سورة الملك ورد في فضلها جمع من الأحاديث وفيها أنها تشفع لصاحبها وتنجيه من عذاب القبر، والظاهر ـ والله أعلم ـ أن التنجية إنما تحصل لمن احتاج لها من أهل المعاصي والذنوب، وقيل إنها تمنع من المعاصي التي توجب عذاب القبر: ففي الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: سورة تبارك هي المانعة من عذاب القبر. رواه الحاكم، وقال: صحيح الإسناد ـ ووافقه الذهبي. 
وعن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن سورة في القرآن ثلاثون آية شفعت لرجل حتى غفر له، وهي: تبارك الذي بيده الملك. رواه أبو داود والترمذي، وحسنه الألباني.
من قرأ تبارك الذي بيده الملك كل ليلة منعه الله عز وجل بها من عذاب القبر، وكنا في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نسميها المانعة، وإنها في كتاب الله عز وجل، سورة من قرأ بها في كل ليلة فقد أكثر وأطاب . رواها النسائي، وحسنه الألباني
والله أعلم.



واللي حابة تجوف طريقة الاستغفار باستخدام الأصابع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=952640


في حفظ الرحمن...

----------


## مصدوومة

جزاك الله خير

----------


## متابعة بصمت

يزااااااااج الله خير
فعلا الجدول مرتب وسهل

----------


## نسيم الليل37

حلوو

الله يقدرنااا

تسلمين حبوبه ربي يبـآرك في حيـآتج

سبحان الله

----------


## Happy_Me

> جزاك الله خير





> يزااااااااج الله خير
> فعلا الجدول مرتب وسهل





> حلوو
> 
> الله يقدرنااا
> 
> تسلمين حبوبه ربي يبـآرك في حيـآتج
> 
> سبحان الله



جميعاً إن شاء الله

شكرا خواتي عالمرور

----------


## El.maith

*مآ ۺآء ٱڵڵـﮧ ٱڵجدؤڵُ حڵؤُ ۉ مڕتبُ,. 

ۉ آڼ ۺآء ٱڵڵُـﮧ ٱڵڱڵ يڛتفيدُ مڼًـﮧ ,. 

ڕبيُ ييڛڕُ ڵج ڱڵُ آمۉؤڕجً*

----------


## ريش الطاووس

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك............

----------


## لطّــوف

يزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج امييييين 

و الله يبلغنا الشهر و يكتبنا من العتقاء من النار امين

----------


## فــــــرووحـه

ربي يوفقج لماا يحبه ويرضااه ان شاءالله

----------


## ام سلامة 7

يزاج الله خير غناتي

----------


## الحلوووهـ

يزاج الله خير


وف ميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## $asamy$

يزااج ربي كل خير

----------


## Happy_Me

> *مآ ۺآء ٱڵڵـﮧ ٱڵجدؤڵُ حڵؤُ ۉ مڕتبُ,. 
> 
> ۉ آڼ ۺآء ٱڵڵُـﮧ ٱڵڱڵ يڛتفيدُ مڼًـﮧ ,. 
> 
> ڕبيُ ييڛڕُ ڵج ڱڵُ آمۉؤڕجً*





> بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك............





> يزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج امييييين 
> 
> و الله يبلغنا الشهر و يكتبنا من العتقاء من النار امين





> ربي يوفقج لماا يحبه ويرضااه ان شاءالله





> يزاج الله خير غناتي





> يزاج الله خير
> 
> 
> وف ميزان حسناتج ان شالله





> يزااج ربي كل خير


جميعاُ إن شاء الله

شكرا خواتي عالمرور

----------


## شفا الخواطر

يزاج الله كل خير وجعلك من أهل جنانه وأعتقك من النار يارب 
الجدول شكله واااايد مفيد ومرتب للمتابعة والتدكير .. أنا نسخته عالوورد وبطبعه لي ولهلي وبطرشة بالايميل للناس 

مأجورة ان شاء الله اختي الغالية

----------


## ام الريان

جزاك الله خير 
جاري التطبيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Happy_Me

> يزاج الله كل خير وجعلك من أهل جنانه وأعتقك من النار يارب 
> الجدول شكله واااايد مفيد ومرتب للمتابعة والتدكير .. أنا نسخته عالوورد وبطبعه لي ولهلي وبطرشة بالايميل للناس 
> 
> مأجورة ان شاء الله اختي الغالية





> جزاك الله خير 
> جاري التطبيق ان شاء الله


نتعاون على الخير خواتي

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## أحزاااان

مشكوره اختي ع الطرح الرائع وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حساناتج والله يرزقج من خيره ويعطيج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## اليازيا

تسلمين حبوبه ربي يبـآرك في حيـآتج

سبحان الله

----------


## Happy_Me

> مشكوره اختي ع الطرح الرائع وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حساناتج والله يرزقج من خيره ويعطيج الصحه والعافيه





> تسلمين حبوبه ربي يبـآرك في حيـآتج
> 
> سبحان الله


جميعاً إن شاء الله خواتي

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

بــارك الله فيــكم و رضـى عنــكم و أعـانكم علـى الصيـام و القيام و قراءة القــرآن ...  :Smile:

----------


## Happy_Me

> بــارك الله فيــكم و رضـى عنــكم و أعـانكم علـى الصيـام و القيام و قراءة القــرآن ...


آمين إن شاء الله

----------


## أم شيخوو123

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

ما شاء الله الجدول حلوو ومرتب بطريقة سهله ^_^ 

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## Happy_Me

> يزاج الله خير..





> ما شاء الله الجدول حلوو ومرتب بطريقة سهله ^_^ 
> 
> في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله


شكرا خواتي عالمرور

الله يرزقنا الجنة إن شاء الله

----------

